# baby doll sheep wool production



## DwayneH (Dec 30, 2013)

we've been looking into getting some miniature sheep, and are curious if anyone knows a good breed, possibly for milk and wool, and even meat, if we can only have a few.

i've heard baby doll sheep?   but, have yet to find numbers on what kind of wool production we could expect.

is there a faq somewhere i could reference for this kind of information?

thanks in advance!
Dwayne


----------



## kateseidel (Dec 30, 2013)

It is hard to milk even full sized sheep - can't imagine trying to milk one of the smaller breeds!  I could milk my Romney ewe (who is a smallish Romney) although I have not tried.  I think I would be inclined to go for a Shetland sheep, excellent wool, okay meat.  They are small, and depending on the breeder can have exceptionally fine wool. If I ever break away from  Romeys, I think my next sheep will be from here - http://www.rarefindfarm.com/ - bought one of their fleeces and they are amazing.


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 30, 2013)

got this info from http://www.mylittlesheep.com/BabydollFiber.htm

Babydoll wool is one of the finest wools of all the British breeds.  It is short (about 2 inches) and springy, soft and bouncy, with a surprisingly strong underlying disposition.  The micron count typically ranges from 23 to 29.  It is easy to spin and produces yarn with a lot of cushion and elasticity.  Since it has more barbs per inch than other wool types, it is also ideal to blend with angora or other slick fibers since it clings so well.  Its ability to felt is very low, although it can be needle-felted. Babydoll wool is great for socks, mittens, hats, blankets, and sweaters. You will find it has good durability.


----------



## stitchcounting (Dec 30, 2013)

if you dont know anything about wool, their wool isnt highly prized it isnt soft or long. try finn or shetland. romney are also small but their fleece isnt the best either. each sheep is different and you may find an exception


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I have babydoll southdown crosses. Mature ewes are 145 and 200 lbs. Yearling ewes are about 110 lbs each.

This past april my ewes sheared 3 to 4 lbs of wool each.




 



 


 

The first fleece is from a 3/4 babydoll x 1/4 montadale ewe, 4 yrs old.

The last two are lamb fleeces from twin sisters out of a twin sibling breeding. The first fleece belongs to their dam.

However...Southdowns, be they American or Babydoll, are a meat breed first. They have good udders, though they have short teats. Wouldnt be an issue if you were machine milking or using something like an udderly ez milker. And southdowns are notorious for being hard headed. My 4 yr old ewe, as friendly as she is, will NOT walk anywhere on a halter without force. Her dam, who is 1/2 babydoll, is a dream to halter and walk somewhere.

So if you are primarily looking for milk, look towards a dairy breed. Keep in mind sheep not bred specifically for milk production (even from breeds that advertise the breeds dairy ability) will have short lactations, around 100 to 150 days at most. And wool quality will be poor, there will be breaks in the wool due to the nutrional demands on the ewe to produce milk.


----------



## Southdown (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend babydolls for milk.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 31, 2013)

They still have nice, milkable udders though.

4 yr old ewe, probably around 60 days into lactation


 

A ewe lamb, 9 days shy of her first birthday...daughter of the ewe above


----------



## Southdown (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## DwayneH (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks for the replies and information everyone!


----------

